# Nav radio recoding



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

On the suggestion of hspiva on Club Touareg, I looked at the coding of my radio and what VAG-COM said the coding should be. Both our radios were coded 0005055. He recoded to 0005077 and thinks he has a better sound. After looking at the VAG-COM coding I recoded to 0023477. I don't know if I have a better sound but what I do have is the offroad display with the pitch and roll indication. Now to get that working. 
I figure if more people add the pitch and roll indication it may spur someone on to figure out how to get it to work. 
Here is what VAG-COM suggests for coding of module 56:
Touareg (7L) - Radio Coding
?xxxx - Radio configuration (coding is the sum)
+1 - TV-Tuner
+2 - levelling display/Off Road module
x?xxx - Radio configuration (coding is the sum)
+1 - IF-output
+2 - CAN telephone control
+3 - CAN multi-function steering wheel
xx?xx - Loudspeakers
0 - no passive loudspeakers
4 - 8 or 10 passive speakers / 4 speaker channels
xxx?x - sound system correction (coding is the sum)
+1 - sound system
+2 - T5-Multivan (USA/CAN)
+4 - Touareg/T5-Multivan (Rest of World)
+6 - Touareg (USA/CAN)
xxxx? - Radio configuration (coding is the sum)
+1 - remote supplied antenna
+2 - CD-changer
+4 - CAN-secondary display


_Modified by spockcat at 8:05 PM 3-21-2005_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_On the suggestion of hspiva on Club Touareg, I looked at the coding of my radio and what VAG-COM said the coding should be. Both our radios were coded 0005055. He recoded to 0005077 and thinks he has a better sound. After looking at the VAG-COM coding I recoded to 0023477. I don't know if I have a better sound but what I do have is the offroad display with the pitch and roll indication. Now to get that working. 
I figure if more people add the pitch and roll indication it may spur someone on to figure out how to get it to work. 
Here is what VAG-COM suggests for coding of module 56:
Touareg (7L) - Radio Coding
?xxxx - Radio configuration (coding is the sum)
+1 - TV-Tuner
+2 - levelling display/Off Road module
?xxxx - Radio configuration (coding is the sum)
+1 - IF-output
+2 - CAN telephone control
+3 - CAN multi-function steering wheel
*xx?xx - Loudspeakers
0 - no passive loudspeakers
4 - 8 or 10 passive speakers / 4 speaker channels*
xxx?x - sound system correction (coding is the sum)
+1 - sound system
+2 - T5-Multivan (USA/CAN)
+4 - Touareg/T5-Multivan (Rest of World)
+6 - Touareg (USA/CAN)
xxxx? - Radio configuration (coding is the sum)
+1 - remote supplied antenna
+2 - CD-changer
+4 - CAN-secondary display

Spock, I think the passive speaker setting you selected means that you _don't_ have an external amplifier, but drive the speakers with the HU's internal amp. I suspect you want this as 0, not 4. But of course if you determine the sound is better the way you have it, then whataver.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (4x4s)*

I had a couple of e-mail swaps with hspiva about this, as he is having trouble posting on Vortex due to log-in problems. I mentioned to him that I went to 0025077 from my original coding at Address 56 Radio of 0005077, for NAV system with 6 Disc changer CD (Premium Plus package). Per a posting by Jouko Haapanen sometime last year in a VAG-COM thread: 
The 25077 is comprised of the following
2- no TV tuner, with off-road module (this is key)
5- IF output, no CAN phone, with CAN multifunction steering wheel
0- number of passive speakers
7- North America spec amplifier sound system
7- remote supplied antenna, CD changer, CAN secondary display


_Modified by DenverBill at 9:43 PM 10-19-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (DenverBill)*

I had someone here today that was coded 0005050.







His radio seemed to work OK. But I don't understand why it wasn't screwed up?


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (DenverBill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DenverBill* »_I had a couple of e-mail swaps with hspiva about this, as he is having trouble posting on Vortex due to log-in problems. I mentioned to him that I went to 0025077 from my original coding at Address 56 Radio of 0005077, for NAV system with 6 Disc changer CD (Premium Plus package). 

What change have you noticed after this?


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_... I don't know if I have a better sound but what I do have is the offroad display with the pitch and roll indication. Now to get that working. 
...

on a side note, i believe the pitch and roll indicators are enabled and working on loaded V8 and V10 european T-regs.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (****us)*

All the better to get a scan on a european Touareg. I'm working on a UK owner right now, and I have put out the 'plea' on ClubTouareg, which seem to get a more global group. The biggest problem is that I have seen few euro-egg owners that have a VAG-COM.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (watson007)*

Just the addition of the pitch and roll indicators into the display, but inoperative.


----------



## AZBob (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_
on a side note, i believe the pitch and roll indicators are enabled and working on loaded V8 and V10 european T-regs. 

Probably because the sensor is on the Euro tregs (the sensor is probably the one used by the alarm system) and not on the U.S. ones.


----------



## Thanandon (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (AZBob)*

It adds the addition of the pitch and roll indicators into the display, but inoperative. The sensors are there on vehicles with air suspension.
I spoke to one of the developers of the T. and this is what he said:
Due to legal worries (what if the pitch and roll indicators don't work accurate and you drive into a ditch and the car flips???Who is liable then and might one consider suing VW for providing wrong information while driving....) VW disabled the display and the sensors. The sensors however are def. there on vehicles with air suspension and xenon lights. How to activate them is another story......


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (Thanandon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thanandon* »_It adds the addition of the pitch and roll indicators into the display, but inoperative. The sensors are there on vehicles with air suspension.
I spoke to one of the developers of the T. and this is what he said:
Due to legal worries (what if the pitch and roll indicators don't work accurate and you drive into a ditch and the car flips???Who is liable then and might one consider suing VW for providing wrong information while driving....) VW disabled the display and the sensors. The sensors however are def. there on vehicles with air suspension and xenon lights. How to activate them is another story......









How about if we sue them for not providing us the information that could have saved us from rolling the car while driving in the ditch?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_on a side note, i believe the pitch and roll indicators are enabled and working on loaded V8 and V10 european T-regs. 

I think Thananadon is saying you are wrong about this. He is in Europe and knows many owners with V8 and V10 cars. And what he is saying it would only be the cars with air suspension and xenon lights "could" have the ability and it is not based on which engine you have.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
How about if we sue them for not providing us the information that could have saved us from rolling the car while driving in the ditch?








Spock.. we'll be right there to assist you. We'll be looking into all ditches for a silver V10 with a guy and his laptop tying away on Vortex.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (SUVW)*

So non-air cars seem to have this:
Address 1C: Level Sensing
Controller: 7L6 919 879
Component: JCI PathPoint 1600
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
??
We need a scan of the European Tregs.
John.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (matthewsjl)*

So do air suspension cars. This is my coding:
Address 1C: Level Sensing
Controller: 7L6 919 879
Component: JCI PathPoint 1600
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (spockcat)*

Ah, checked the VAG-COM codes thread - must have missed this as being on the air cars too







Thanks,
I think we suspect that this detects inclines and triggers some of the electronics. I might have a look and see if there are any measuring blocks that make sense.
Maybe this does provide pitch and roll info....
John.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (spockcat)*

The appearance of the pitch and roll guages and their not working goes back to late last summer for some of us early Vins (mine is 2200). Apparently, these Nav systems came to US improperly coded with the settings Spock has referred to. VW wanted to reprogram my system to the Us standard but I declined hoping the technical Vortex minds would come up with a solution somewhere along the line. My hat is off to those of you who are smart enough to tackle this. 
If anyone comes up with a fix for these guages, I will drive far and long and buy a really good supper to get mine working.
Several others are interested as they responded to my posting on 11/3/2003. There were earlier posts also.
At the Colorado Touareg Rallye, Eric Dow also was really interested although i have not seen a post from him lately.
Good hunting to all, and I will be hoping for your success.
Rick


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (spockcat)*

Spock - VWOA is leaglly scared Xhitless!
This is like saying fighter/other aircraft should not have the pitch and roll indicators activated, so that the pilots or passengers, will not sue in a tip over, stall, and crash








There are millions of examples of correct flight attitude saving aircraft each day and yes alas some where even a jumbo was flipped over since the P&R attitude guages were defective.
What would you rather have them - working or not? 
Cy


----------



## Jason H (Dec 6, 1999)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (spockcat)*

Well, I went out tonight just to see what enabling the (disabled) displays looks like. WOW, that is pretty damn cool, i love the actual sillhouette of the Treg, and the circular indicators that look like an aircraft's artificial horizon. I am even more interested now in helping figure out if US cars actually do have this module (they must or how would hill descent assist, and position holding work without it?), and how to recode to enable it. 
On a side note I discovered something that might be of interest to people who have recoded to eliminate the Accept message. With the system in US spec (VWOA factory settings), the button to switch to 'wide' map view is the upper most right hand multi function button. When you recode the radio to Euro settings, you now have a disabled (grayed out) TMC function in that place (any idea what that does when using Euopean maps?), and you have to click/press the right hand side knob instead. 
Anyway, I was just browsing the controllers when I decided to open "Navigation". It worked and logged in, I saw that I have a coding of 0000002 for that module, for *hits & giggles I tried recoding it to 0000001 thinking it might switch it to some other Euro setting. It didn't really seem to affect any other functionality, _BUT_ I did notice that the multi function buttons went back to their original configuration without the acceptance screen coming back. I just thought to check the radio frequencies, but I'm back inside, I'll check that in the morning. So for anyone who wants to get rid of the acceptance screen but not re-arrange the control configuration, recode your nav controller to a "1" at the end (**disclaimer: I have no idea what other repercussions may occur with this recoding, so do this procedure at your own risk).


_Modified by Jason H at 1:50 AM 10-25-2004_


----------



## Thanandon (Feb 3, 2004)

Recoded mine this morning
looks great
just the sensors missing
my mechanic was saying there is also a module that comes with the airbag system that sits right in the middle of the car (under the nav unit, far far behind) that has the same ability, ie to measure up and side levels....there is one more sensor that also sits in the back of the car, that does similar...lets wait and see, but thanx spockcat!!!!


_Modified by Thanandon at 10:18 AM 10-25-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Thanandon)*

Thananadon,
I assume you got your VAGCOM? Can you scan all of your car's modules and post the results in this thread? As well as what options you car has. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1481978 
If you have the chance to scan any other Touaregs, please post the results there also. 
We are trying to see the differences European Touaregs might have in coding. Some poeple want to figure out how to turn off the TPMS without having the warning message in the MFI. 
Thanks.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I think Thananadon is saying you are wrong about this. He is in Europe and knows many owners with V8 and V10 cars. And what he is saying it would only be the cars with air suspension and xenon lights "could" have the ability and it is not based on which engine you have.

i did not have enough statistics to be certain. but i read a month ago that the pitch and roll dials work on a loaded V8 T-reg sold in Russia. hopefully you guys will be able to get these dials working on a much wider selections of T-regs since the sensors must be present on the air suspension cars. i am actually doubtfull about the sensors on the xenon equipted cars.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_ i am actually doubtfull about the sensors on the xenon equipted cars. 

As I was reading through this thread I was wondering about this. Is the speculation that the sensors may be in cars with either air suspension *OR* xenon headlights?


----------



## Thanandon (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (TregOH)*

Hi Jim,
No I do not have VAGCOM. I find it too expensive and at the moment I think I am doing fine without it. I have a friend though in north gemany who has one. I will ask him to do a full readout of his car and get the data to me so that I can forward it to you.
The coding worked great. Now just to get the sensors to work. No news on TV while driving yet. Will keep u posted.
Best Rgds
Oliver


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (Thanandon)*

I should have sent you mine for the Touareg gathering. You could have scanned all the cars there!


----------



## Thanandon (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (spockcat)*

Very true, if you plan on updating yours I am willing to buy your old one...








On a diffeent note: We now know where the sensors are: Hold on tight you would have neve guessed this....they used to be part of the compass, which is located on the ceiling....there used to be sensors that will pass the info on to the navigation...all other sensors would have sent info to the nav unit but not at a constant flow, which would have meant that the pitch info would be displayed rather step by step rather than smooth....aperently the first tregs still have the sensors built in...question now is...can there be an alternative? if yes where to find them and at what price?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (Jason H)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jason H* »_... When you recode the radio to Euro settings, you now have a disabled (grayed out) TMC function in that place (any idea what that does when using Euopean maps?)...

TMC means "Traffic Message Channel". It's a broadcast service via radio (FM) that is not in use in North America.
Michael


----------



## Thanandon (Feb 3, 2004)

the nav. uses the tmc signal to recalculate new routes if for example there is a traffic jam coming up or the road has been closed etc....Pan is right, it is also used for the traffic info from the stations...


_Modified by Thanandon at 11:21 AM 10-31-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (Thanandon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thanandon* »_Very true, if you plan on updating yours I am willing to buy your old one...








On a diffeent note: We now know where the sensors are: Hold on tight you would have neve guessed this....they used to be part of the compass, which is located on the ceiling....there used to be sensors that will pass the info on to the navigation...all other sensors would have sent info to the nav unit but not at a constant flow, which would have meant that the pitch info would be displayed rather step by step rather than smooth....aperently the first tregs still have the sensors built in...question now is...can there be an alternative? if yes where to find them and at what price?

I bought a HEX-USB model which I don't forsee upgrading anytime soon. But next time you have a big gathering, I would be willing to send it to you for a week. 
I believe the compass gets its information from the magnetic field probe. There seems to have two different versions.
7L6 919 879, magnetic field probe, F >> 7L-4-008 000*
7L6 919 879 A, magnetic field probe F 7L-4-008 001>>*
I assume that the version without the "A" is the early one you speak of? How do we activate it to pass data to the radio through the CANBUS?
In my car, this module is scanned by the VAGCOM as:
Address 1C: Level Sensing
Controller: 7L6 919 879
Component: JCI PathPoint 1600
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000


----------



## Singh (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (spockcat)*

all this sense is not levelling out...


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (spockcat)*

Is this hack dead in the water? Anyone in Europe have these indicators working and a VAG-COM to pull their codes with? Getting this stuff enabled would be a most excellent Christmas present.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (Rickanns)*

I too have an early vin car (under 1000) so I guess there is a chance that I have the sensors in the compass module. Still no codes from a European Treg with the level indicators working? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (TregOH)*

Sorry to reply to my own post. Has anyone tried coding 1C (Level Sensing) to 1 just to see what happens? I'm too new to the world of Vagging to know how unsafe such a move could be (also I'm away from home and without my VAGCOM).


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_We are trying to see the differences European Touaregs might have in coding.

A while back Spock posted the codings from a German V10. I was just going through those codings with this thread in mind. That car appears to have Nav (Nav coded to 0000002). The Radio is coded 0027057. The 2 in the 5th digit is what gives the pitch and roll indicators so I assume this car has that enabled. The interesting thing is that this car has 1C (Level Sensing) coded as 0000000 (same as US cars). 
Spock, is there any way for you to find out if this car has operable level sensing?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TregOH)*

TregOH, no idea about the Level Sensing controller. I'm hesitant to do much random coding without knowing the consequences. I haven't seen any information on Openbd.org regarding Level Sensing, not have I seen any codes others than all zero's iosted in my VAG-COM code thread.
As for the NAV radio, I have coded my radio to 0027057. Other that adding the indicators, it has done absolutely nothing else.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

aircooled, is your car an early VIN?
So you have 27057? This means you have it coded as non-US (the 5 in the second digit). If your car is an early VIN that could shoot down my guess (see my post in this thread about the German V10 codes).
My car has VIN 0007xx so I will try coding to 25077 or 25057 to see if I get more than the display but if yours is an early VIN then I'm not at all hopeful.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TregOH)*

Yeah, my vin is 194x. My factory coding was 5077.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

If some cars do have the sensors in the compass I wonder if it's possible that they aren't hooked up. After I recode address 56 I'll try to take a look at that (assuming that recoding doesn't work).


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (spockcat)*

For those interested in trying to get the pitch and roll indicators to be functional there is a thread in the VAGCOM forum that may interest you. Sebastian (from openobd.org) gives some suggestions that may help. I'm going to try it but I won't have a chance until Thursday. Maybe someone will want to try it before then. Here's the link:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1752429


----------



## treky11 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Nav radio recoding (spockcat)*

I too have 0005055. I changed it to 0025055 to get the pitch and roll. i also tired changing to 0025455 but didnt really notice a difference in sound, perhaps a bit more bass this way but i put it back to 0025055. Now i will try 0025077 and see how it sounds


----------

